# Wills creek lake



## Guest (May 18, 2017)

Does wills creek lake get a lot of boat traffic on the weekend? And it's 10 hp right? I am heading there soon with a friend for the first time and he is really new to kayaking and I don't want him to freak out.. the trip will most likely be from a sat morning until that Sunday around noon.., basically staying all night into the morning targeting cats, any info on what to look out for is appreciated, thanks


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

U will be lucky to see more than a boat or two. Good chance you won't even see that


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2017)

Awesome, glad to hear. 1.5 hr drive for me. Can't wait to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Be aware that's it's not so much a lake, but a slightly widened creek. Take lots of bug spray.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wills creek is awesome for kayak fishing. Start at the boat ramp and head up the actual creek, then work your way back down past the boat ramp into the lake. It's not a big lake at all on a boat, but it's more than big enough for kayaking. There are a lot of nice size channel cats, with some flats in there too.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.I'll be out there soon ,appreciate it.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

It's one hell of a catfish place for channels or flats


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2017)

squidlips2020 said:


> It's one hell of a catfish place for channels or flats


Yeah, I've looked up some old threads and stuff, it sure seems that way.. also it Looks like there are some nice log jams on current satellite, I'm excited I can't wait. My last flathead was a lil 11 lber I caught at Dover last Halloween.. it would be nice to get on a few


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

You more than likely won't see many boats there! The crappie are hitting well there now, they are really close to bank feeding now. I caught a couple nice 4 pound large mouths there thus weekend. Throw anything in black, they were hitting a black tube last weekend.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2017)

Good info thanks! , I'll be there next week, you guys catch any white bass in there?


----------

